# New Build started



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

As you can tell from my other post's I have started a new build. After buying a few of Jon Moore's Tele pu's I was wondering what his humbuckers where like. Well they need a home and this is it. 

The neck was supposed to be a purpleheart Tele neck that I bought on Ebay in the spring. I ended up trading some 4 way switches with soundhound6 for the purpleheart to do the top. When I started I just didn't like the colour match. 








PaulS had this neck that wasn't working for him. Nice 24 fret neck. It feels good. On a new build the extra 3/4" length is not an issue. 

So.... Purpleheart on Mahogany,chambered so it's a nice weight. I was going to try binding... next one.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

It's a little way yet to the finishing shop. I haven't figured out the stain on the Mahogany yet but a trip to my finishing buddies shop hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks good. :food-smiley-004:

I'm very interested to see how the set neck turns out......I haven't done of those yet, but I sure want to. :smile:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Well there's no tenon or anything on it. It was supposed to be a bolt on. I stripped the finish off and glued it with some waterproof urethane type glue. 

It feels tight. I can always use a screw and washer if there is a problem. The contours around the heel of the neck feel good.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I grainfilled and sprayed today.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

*Looking mighty fine*

In the proper light is looking real nice


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Yep sure is :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

martyb1 said:


> Yep sure is :smilie_flagge17:


From you that is a real compliment! thanks.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i like it ! really nice
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I like it too. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Very cool, keep updating us as you finish it.


----------

